# 1938 Motorbike all original



## Greg M. (Mar 26, 2012)

Just picked up this 1938 Schwinn Motorbike - All original - Chicago Cycle Supply tires - Looking for the EA horn button and grips - 




Enjoy! 

Greg M.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Mar 26, 2012)

very nice bike,


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow, that's a beautiful bike right there - good for you.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 26, 2012)

:eek: Spectacular specimen! From those pictures, it looks like it'll clean up in the 9 range which is always amazing to see. Great find and a good way to be the envy of some members on here


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 26, 2012)

*WOW Nice find!..*

I've seen replica horn buttons and grips for sale by a member here,I'm sure he'll chime in.


----------



## RJWess (Mar 26, 2012)

Beautiful survivor!!!!


----------



## Xcelsior (Mar 26, 2012)

*Cool*

Nice bike.  Looks to be a 37..  Great Buy and it just goes to show you they're still out there!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 26, 2012)

*motorbike*

very nice bike


----------



## bricycle (Mar 26, 2012)

Great score!!!!


----------



## jedijoe59 (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice Motorbike!


----------



## Dave K (Mar 26, 2012)

That is a great find.  It should clean up beautifully.  

Please please please post more pictures when you get it all cleaned up.


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 27, 2012)

*Thanks for the nice comments and offers....*

Thank you for the nice comments and offers. Didn't post it to sell, but as we come to find out there is a price for everything. If you like it more than I do, make me a serious cash offer. Who knows. 
Until then, I am still needing the "EA" horn button and some grips as mentioned, plus will need the forebrake handle and an original brake cable. 
I am also looking to get any information on tricks to soften up these old original tires. They look to be in good shape, just hard. Will hot water do the trick? 

Thanks,
Greg M.


----------



## meteor (Apr 3, 2012)

*?*

I've noticed a few of these "just picked this up" or "recent barn find" bikes have photos with old date stamps. Maybe there is a simple explanation for this. But I'm a bit cynical. These photos were apparently taken in 2005. Seems like sellers trying to gin up interest.


----------



## chitown (Apr 3, 2012)

*Time Warp*



meteor said:


> photos with old date stamps. Maybe there is a simple explanation for this.




Maybe he never set up the camera's date correctly. I think this is pretty common to just turn the camera on when it's new and start shooting and bypass the date entry info. 

My new camera thinks it's 2010.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Apr 3, 2012)

*Wrong date on camera*



meteor said:


> I've noticed a few of these "just picked this up" or "recent barn find" bikes have photos with old date stamps. Maybe there is a simple explanation for this. But I'm a bit cynical. These photos were apparently taken in 2005. Seems like sellers trying to gin up interest.




I know this deal and it is fresh! I never set my camera dates but leave them off the pictures.


----------



## meteor (Apr 3, 2012)

*mea culpa*

let me be the last to congratulate greg m on a nice find. ignorance + cynicism = my bad.


----------



## videoranger (Apr 4, 2012)

Congrats! Nice find is such complete condition. One of Schwinn's finest.


----------

